# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  راهنمایی برای تغییر AccessControl

## mojtaba.sln

سلام...
من برای دسترسی کاربرا به اکشن های کنترلر ها از خود accesscontrol  یی فریمورک استفاده کرده م...
حالا وقتی طبق سطح دسترسی ها مثلا کاربر مهمان می خواد وارد دشبورد بشه ، چون نمی تونه کاربر ریدایرکت می شه به یه کنترلر دیگه...
چطور می شه کاری کرد که کنترلر مقصد رو خودمون تعیید کنیم که به کدوم کنترلر و اکشن هدایت بشه؟؟؟
پیشفرض خود یی اگه مثلا کاربر مهمان بخواد وارد دشبورد بشه و ما دشبورد رو فقط برای کاربر عضو قرار داده باشیم ، حالا اگه کاربر مهمان بخواد وارد دشبورد بشه ریدایرکت می شه به کنترلر site اکشن login...
چطور می شه مقصدش رو عوض کرد؟؟؟


پیشاپیش ممنو از دوستان بابت راهنمایی هاشون



*********************************************
*********************************************
*********************************************
*********************************************
کافیه denyCallback رو تنظیم کنی مثلا :
کد



public function behaviors()
     {
         return [
             'access' => [
                     'class' => \yii\filters\AccessControl::className(),
                     'only' => ['index'],
                     'rules' => [
                         [
                             'allow' => true,
                             'roles' => ['@'],
                         ],
                         
                     ],
                     'denyCallback'=>function(){ Yii::$app->response->redirect(['site/login']); }
                 ],
             ];
         }

----------

